# Sad News



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

haaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaa my wife and I love it!I gotta remember this!


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

hahahahaha.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Boo! No, I really mean boo!


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL... still funny after reading it twice...


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

Tooo Funny!!!


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

REV said:


> LOL... still funny after reading it twice...


Same here...FORGOT this was a joke. (even though it's in "Haunted Humor"...really need to *drink* my coffee before browsing this particular section of the forum. Sheesh.)


----------

